# Rain baby, rain.



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

There appeared to be a heavy rain line across North Dakota extending all the way to Nebraska last night. It's even raining in southern Alberta and Saskatchewan this morning. We're floating here in the Twin Cities.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah its getting a little old! This waterfowl season should be interesting!! We won't have a shortage of water, but we will have a shortage of fields to hunt in. Many farmers in the northern half of the state are not going to be able to get much crop in at all! Trust me... rain really puts a damper on home construction. 3 weeks behind and counting for us! :eyeroll:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm involved in reviewing a big redevelopment project. The buildings have been demolished, but the site work is being severely delayed by the rain and mud. Not good. Same thing for street paving.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have flood watch out here today.Got another inch last night.Half my backyard is under water.

The county agent here says 1/3 to 1/2 of the fields aren't planted yet.May be too late because of insurance deadline of June 15 I believe.

The barley field behund my house is turning yellow from too much rain.

Time to stop and warm up or we will be loosing upland chicks.

It will be like 1997 when we lost almost all the Huns and sharps around here because of cool wet weather.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ken's right on the upland. June 15 is considered the peak for pheasant hatch. Cool, wet weather is VERY tough on broods, as the little ones aren't able to regulate their own body tempature and I think essentially die of hypothermia. Let the sun shine........


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, it started raining up here about three in the AM. We don't need any more right now. The past three or four weeks have been more wet then dry. I too, am worried about the upland hatch, if it doesn't dry up and warm up soon , it's not going to be good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Man we are getting pounded right now!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

So are we....loud and proud. Little hail mixed in, pure red on the doppler screen... we are living in paradise. TV a bleepin....warning...pretty comon lately. 

One thing I've noticed is even though we have a lot of standing water and slews full the amount of ducks hasn't changed. It must have to be a wet spring when the main migration is on for us to get huge numbers of ducks that nest here. So what we need is real wet falls or more than alot of snow to attract ducks like we saw a few years ago. I suppose this depends on where you are too.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

too bad we couldn't have transplanted some of this rain out to sw nodak. they really need it down there.


----------

